# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ndihm Shqiptar qe punoni ne Irak

## Blert99

Pershendetje ju te forumit , deshiroj te punoj ne Irak ose afganistan , di disa firma qe ofrojn te bejn aplikimin per mua ne firmat amerikane qe jepin kontrata per pun atje , mirpo para se te bej ndonje aplikim po kam deshir te di nga ju eksperincat qe keni kaluar atje si keni shkuar si keni arritur ne vendin e punes , si keni aplikur ne cilen firm , a ju kan thirrur ne intervist , qfar jan kushtet a ja vlen te punohet atje , e detje te tilla, po flas per punen ne campe ku jan te mbrojtur nga ushtaret jo per pun qe behet rrugve ose diqka te tilla .
Jam nga Kosova.
FALEMINDERIT TE GJITHVE SHPRESOJ QE DIKUSH TE ME NDIHMOJ

----------


## mario_kingu

ke lujt mendsh?? ik mer ne europ cdo irak

----------

